# Quill feed handwheel retension



## AGCB97 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm trying to make my Bridgeport more complete and am wondering what keeps the quill feed fine hand wheel from falling off. Is it retained by a screw or something else. I can't make it out in the parts blowup.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 20, 2017)

It should have a spring and ball that retains it in the groove in the shaft.  That way you can pull it part way off and rotate the handle to a more comfortable or convenient position and then push/click it back in place with the pin in a different hole.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 20, 2017)

Bob
I'm talking about the front fine feed hand wheel. It is as you said for the main side feed.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 20, 2017)

I don't know the answer to that one, Aaron.  Most users leave that handle off the machine and hidden away somewhere.  Many users consider that handle unsafe and in the way.


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 20, 2017)

There are no grooves in the forward/reverse handwheel stud and knob assy. like that on the quill handle with the spring loaded detent ball, or again there may be depending on the date of manufacture. You may have small ball end on the forward/reverse knob or something larger made of plastic. The setup will depend on which head you have on your mill. I think the stud with the smaller ball end is the OEM part and allows for the handwheel to be removed. It just slides on and off, and floats at idle if the pin isn't engaged. As Bob said, some folks think the handwheel unsafe but I like the positive control you have with the micro-feed that you don't have with the handle.  Check out the links and hopefully they will be more help.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/bridgeport/

...and this

http://www.lathes.co.uk/bridgeport/page2.html


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 20, 2017)

This mill came with most of the quill auto feed parts missing. I have done some boring when auto feed would have been nice. So I bought off EBAY a lower head unit that should have most of the parts needed to get that working. I'll probably still have to buy a few parts but when I started adding up the list of new parts the price quickly went out of budget so I hope this will get it in business.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 20, 2017)

AGCB97 said:


> This mill came with most of the quill auto feed parts missing. I have done some boring when auto feed would have been nice. So I bought off EBAY a lower head unit that should have most of the parts needed to get that working. I'll probably still have to buy a few parts but when I started adding up the list of new parts the price quickly went out of budget so I hope this will get it in business.
> Thanks
> Aaron


My mill came missing  only the handwheel, but I have used my friend's mill before he sold it and as I stated earlier, I like the control the handwheel gives.


----------



## AGCB97 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yesterday I got the quill feed working, so now my mill is complete. I had made a list of the parts that were missing and they were all very expensive so found a used complete quill housing on EBAY. It had all the parts I needed except the forward reverse knob and stud. Nothing on it was broken. Took me about 3 hours to take both mills apart and put mine back together. I will just have to make a knob and stud for it. I'm so happy!

By the way. This EBAY unit came with a quick change spindle that I think has newish bearings. Looks in great shape. I wonder if I can sell it to recoup some of my expenses. First I need to know exactly what it is. From a little reading on the web, it's the one that has 3 screws on the nut. Where might I find a picture comparison of the various kinds of collets?
Thanks
Aaron


----------

